# Bobkittens waive Javaris Crittendon



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is news to me since I didn't know he was on the roster. I remember when people used to hype this guy like he was some sort of hot prospect and I'd always point out that he couldn't play the point...And he still can't or he'd have little trouble getting a job with his athletic tools. He certainly did himself no favors by bringing a gun into the Wizards lockerroom and getting himself into that mess of course.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=ApByJZsus0cPvT7.KpXX36m8vLYF?slug=ap-bobcats-crittenton


> The Bobcats waived guard Javaris Crittenton(notes) on Friday, sending a short stay in Charlotte as he tries to return to the NBA from an ankle injury and a lengthy suspension for his role in the Gilbert Arenas(notes) gun flap. The Bobcats wanted to give more time to undrafted rookie Sherron Collins(notes), who is line for the No. 3 point guard job behind starter D.J. Augustin(notes) and backup Shaun Livingston(notes).
> “It was him or Sherron,” coach Larry Brown said of Crittenton, who scored 13 points on 4 of 17 shooting in four exhibition games. “We were taking time away from D.J., time away from Sherron. But Javaris did everything I asked.”


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I think a lot of the "potential" talk stemmed from him being listed as a 6-5 or even 6-6 point guard.

Too bad when anyone saw him in person, he was 6-3. And couldn't pass or shoot or do anything basketball-related aside from getting to the foul line. Where he shot 64 percent.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Bobkittens waive Javaris Crittenton*

Another story of a guy who should have stayed in college. After Thaddeus Young left GT he really could have grown into a starring role and developed his PG skills.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Not so sure that Crittenton wouldn't have just exposed himself if he'd stayed in school. The guy made 4 million dollars without having any game at all. It's entirely possible that he could have stayed in school and shown everyone that he had no game. They practice in the NBA. They have coaches too. Lots of guys go to the NBA and work on their games to get better, guys like Michael Jordan for example. I wouldn't think that he's impressed any of those coaches since he's 22 years old and the bobcats are the fourth NBA to part company with him.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

If he had stayed in college he definitely would have been exposed for not having the talent to make it in the NBA. I think the issue with Crittendon and a lot of the early entrants in the draft is they get by on athletic ability in high school and college and don't feel they have to work on their game to stay in the league. With regards to the Bobcats he was fighting for the 3 pg spot so I don't think he would have made much of an impact. The only concern I have is Livingston's ability to get and stay healthy so Collins will have to be ready to contribute when his number is called.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sad, I saw this guy in HS and he was a beast. Had the talent, but if you don't work hard, that's on you.


----------

